# Getting to Heathrow airport for 6am flight



## Hellsbells (Aug 22, 2005)

I've got a flight to catch from Heathrow at 6am in a couple of Sundays time. Anyone got any idea what would be the best way for me to get there?
I live in Forest Gate (Stratford area). 

As far as I can work out, I'd be best off just getting the last tube down to Heathrow, arriving there about 12.30/1 am and just sitting it out with lots of coffee until check in time. 

Does anyone have a better idea? I know there are probably 24 hours coaches that must travel down to heathrow, but i'm assuming these would leave from central london. And i don't really want to be struggling into the centre of town on night buses with all my luggage, on my own, in the middle of the night.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 22, 2005)

most taxi firms do airport runs, heathrow would cost you £50 or so from east london, or you could find a travelodge near heathrow which would probably be less than £50 a night, other than that, a very helpful mate who will drive you there, or the tube and hanging about

i'm not sure how long the heathrow express runs for, there's probably an early morning service

it starts at about 5 in the morning, runs from paddington

http://www.heathrowexpress.com/


----------



## belboid (Aug 22, 2005)

heathrow express would be useless for you - i assume your plane leaves at 6, so you need to check in at 4? Coaches look shit too.  Late tube n wait, or expensive taxi.


----------



## maomao (Aug 22, 2005)

I reckon about 40 for a taxi from Stratford but I don't know what stratford companies actually charge. A lot of people do do the staying up all night at the airport thing but it's going to fuck you up more than just the usual jet lag.


----------



## flimsier (Aug 22, 2005)

Heathrow Express used to let you check in at Paddington. Can't you still do that?


----------



## Hellsbells (Aug 22, 2005)

erm, yeah. Can't really afford £50 for a taxi there! It's a budget, youth hostel-type holiday as it is!
And don't think there'd be much point booking a travellodge room if I had to get up and leave at 4am! 

Looks like it'll have to be the tube then. 
I land at 1.30 in the afternoon, and was intending to sleep once I arrived anyway as we already have rooms booked.


----------



## discplayer (Aug 22, 2005)

From my time living almost at Heathrow I remember the last tube leaves the West End at about 12.20.

There's also a nightbus to Heathrow.


----------



## D (Aug 22, 2005)

I have to get to Stansted for a 6:25 am flight on a Monday...and I remember looking into a coach at some stage.

The freakin' bus journey from Victoria Station is supposed to be an hour and 40 minutes! ugh.

Oh, no, I just realized that coming back I may have to take the bus as well instead of the train because my flight lands 20 minutes before the last train departs Stansted.

So, any tips on that front'd be welcome too.

Hellsbells - I'd go with the last tube/nap-at-Heathrow option.


----------



## mhwfc (Aug 22, 2005)

This is crazy, if there's planes running surely trains and tubes should be running to get people to/from the airport, still I suppose it shows visitors what to expect from the rest of the country's public transport system


----------



## JWH (Aug 22, 2005)

D: there are 2-3 companies running from Stansted to London. National Express busses stop at Stratford (E London) en route to Victoria, which is much more convenient for E/S/C/N London.


----------



## Cloo (Aug 22, 2005)

Yeah, depends where you're staying. Routes into East London are cheaper and quicker.


----------



## purves grundy (Aug 22, 2005)

Just go down there at 11 the night before, find a little corner, curl up and go to sleep.


----------



## shave (Aug 22, 2005)

Use yer magic carpet 
(was that helpful?)


----------



## D (Aug 24, 2005)

JWH said:
			
		

> D: there are 2-3 companies running from Stansted to London. National Express busses stop at Stratford (E London) en route to Victoria, which is much more convenient for E/S/C/N London.



Yeah, I remember looking that up at some point.

Fuck knows how I'll sort this out, but I've got a bit of time.

Too bad I don't have a magic carpet.


----------



## rennie (Aug 24, 2005)

purves grundy said:
			
		

> Just go down there at 11 the night before, find a little corner, curl up and go to sleep.



i tired it n it was awful... the non stop beeping didn't help. NOT reccommended!


----------



## T & P (Aug 24, 2005)

Go clubbing, then straight to the airport- you can leave the luggage in the lockers of the nearest train station. I've done this a couple of times (in both occasions showing up at the airport still off my tits   ) and it worked pretty well.

Or you could take a mini cab to central London and then the night bus service. It'd be much cheaper than cabbing it all the way.


----------



## polo (Aug 26, 2005)

T & P said:
			
		

> Go clubbing, then straight to the airport- you can leave the luggage in the lockers of the nearest train station. I've done this a couple of times (in both occasions showing up at the airport still off my tits   ) and it worked pretty well.
> 
> Or you could take a mini cab to central London and then the night bus service. It'd be much cheaper than cabbing it all the way.



Oh no you can't.  All the left luggage lockers at the rail stations have been replaced by an outfit that operates and over the counter service, complete with X-ray machine.  Security, don't you know.  And they are closed between 11.00pm and 7.00am, so you are stuffed.  There are 24hour facilities at the airports.

A better plan might be to put your luggage in the facility at the Airport early, taking the tube to get there.  Then find some nightclub that is near Heathrow that is on the night bus route, trip the light fantastic until the wee small hours, then jump on the nightbus back the airport.

http://www.londonbusroutes.net/times/285.htm

Not sure what sort of a funky time you can have between Heathrow and Kingston.


----------



## butterfly child (Aug 26, 2005)

There is a night bus that goes from Trafalgar Square to the airport, I've looked into doing it myself, to get back from clubs n'stuff.

Decided not to, as I'd still have to get either a taxi to mine, or get my husband to pick me up from the airport. 

And I doubt v much you'll find a cheap travelodge thing near here, they all charge at least £60 a night!


----------



## lintin (Aug 26, 2005)

there really should be a bus service at least. Its ridiculous that its so much hassle!!


----------



## JWH (Aug 26, 2005)

Sounds like a heavy night of drinking at G-A-Y followed by a stagger to the longest night bus journey in London ... you're gonna need the bogs by the time you get there!


----------



## butterfly child (Aug 26, 2005)

N9  !!

Takes about an hour, I think... tried to have a look on the tfl website but it just came up with an error message.


----------



## tim (Aug 27, 2005)

N9 timetable here.


----------



## D (Aug 27, 2005)

I've just read a bunch of accounts of people sleeping in Stansted, posted on a budget travelling website.

Airport slumber party!


----------



## lintin (Aug 29, 2005)

this is shite considering a small city like dublin has nice reasonably priced 24 hr coaches at least every 15 mins to the airport.


----------



## DG55 (Aug 29, 2005)

Im sure National Express does a 24 hour coach service. At least they do to Stansted, so they must go to Heathrow. Probably costs a tenner one way or fifteen return, I forgot.


----------



## DG55 (Aug 31, 2005)

Anyone know the cheapest way to get to stansted airport? I was hoping that MegaBus would go there (for £1.50 or whatever) but it appears they dont.


----------



## laptop (Aug 31, 2005)

DG55 said:
			
		

> Anyone know the cheapest way to get to stansted airport? I was hoping that MegaBus would go there (for £1.50 or whatever) but it appears they don't.



There's the "Express Bus London Hoppa" (1h30) and the "Express Bus A51" (0h55) - both from Liverpool Street, maybe from further West too. http://journeyplanner.tfl.gov.uk/ doesn't make fares obvious...


----------



## DG55 (Aug 31, 2005)

How do I get info on those?


----------



## flimsier (Aug 31, 2005)

The Liverpool St/ Stratford bus to Stanstead is about £7 I think, from Liv St or Stratford. 

I think it's national express.


----------



## JWH (Aug 31, 2005)

there's another bus company that runs busses out to Stansted that's neither Stansted Express nor National Express. They go to Victoria and Liverpool St. I can't remember but try calling the airport for more information - or looking on STN website?


----------

